# Hanson snow blowers



## rabbit16 (Nov 20, 2007)

Anybody use them, know what their like good, bad?????


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

we had a hanson on a skid loader sold it a couple of yrs back and went to a erskine and will never go back to a hanson


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

mmm bop, mmm mmm mmm bop, oh never mind.


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 25, 2007)

*Hanson Snow Blower's*

Hi,
I purchased my unit back in November, 
I have used it for 3 storms.
My opinion is: Overall it is a good machine, it is however a snow blower and has speed limitations. We have several drive ways that have 5' rock Walls on both sides and it propels the snow away great, cleans down to the pavement better than a blade and prevents large piles of snow from developing. with 65 drive ways and about 1.5 miles of road way it compliments the plows. It is heavy..I have it on a Ram quad cab 3500. We just had a break down, it appears that the main shaft from the belt pulley wheel to the impeller has spun through the key ways that keep it in place. I need to take it apart and see ?
When I called Hanson, they sent a replacement part out overnight without question, and offered to pick up the tab if I need to send it out to fix. When I received the unit I was missing a couple of small parts and they sent them out right away.
So, we know that every thing breaks at some point, even if it is pre mature..but it seems like they back up their product excellent, which is valuable.
I actually purchased my unit through allwebdiscounts.com.
I will follow up once I have reviewed my findings on the mechanical failure, I :waving:just might change my mind.


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 25, 2007)

As a follow up, it was the key & key way that failed. However there where no question's asked no song and dance...they sent new parts out over night, yet Dodge is taking 8 weeks to get my Nav system repaired on a $50k truck.
Speaking with Hanson, they seem to agree that an additional lock such as a roll pin through the collar and shaft may be a way to go.
In any event, I have read a lot of old postings really slamming the product..to slow , not enough power..
well my boat has the same problem 65mph/400hp. The ? is do I spend another 50k for 15 mph, I mean for a diesel equiped unit with say 40 hp would add so much to the price..Every tool in my box has its own use. And this one is comming in handy.


----------



## zeebea (Feb 24, 2008)

*blower*

Hey Sky, any further input on the blower you got from hanson? I bought one and had a lot of problems with it. I had the new 35 hp engine. They are sending me out one with the old 27 hp. I had some issues with welds breaking too. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yamaguy;451097 said:


> mmm bop, mmm mmm mmm bop, oh never mind.


hahahahahahaha


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi ZeeBea,
I have the 27hp,,I was wishing for the 35, what problems are you having ?
I ended up having the shaft welded to the impeller, and drilling out the 1/4" shear bolt to a 5/16" #8 at the impeller/auger shaft location. so far it has been doing Ok in the last few storms we had.
I am going to make a couple of other modifications to the mount arms to strengthen them up also..but not a big rush. where are you located in MA


----------



## zeebea (Feb 24, 2008)

*Snow blower*

Where to start. I got it together and went out to test it on some snowbanks in my yard. Worked great. Went out in the morning and got about 100 yards before the weld on the fan broke. Brought it home, spent about an hour ripping it down to re weld the fan. Started it up and it was way out of balance. called them later in the day. Over nighted the parts. Took over five hours to get the fan off. They had welded it to the shaft in the back. At this point I told them to send me my money back. They said NO. So I told them to send me a new unit and they agreed. I ordered this 15 NOV 07, it got here 12 JAN 08. Told them to send me a new one on the 20th. I just got a call from the trucking co that they will deliver it 6 MARCH 08. All fixed for next storm....10 minutes and the weld on the shaft to the fan breaks( other piece for sheer pin) back to the house rip it apart, weld it, shook like hell.. . Overnighted those parts. Next storm pretty good. Now the shoot doesn't't open or close. finish day and tear the top piston apart. Totally full of ice. Overnighted those parts. I did actually get that part to work again. Next...I had a storm that rained like a ******* after it snowed. It kept clogging up, so I switched to the plow. As I took it off the arms were all bent. Told them to give me my money back again. Again they said no. Asked where the other unit was then and they said still waiting for parts. Told them I needed the parts for the upcoming storm and to send the c-arms and more skid shoes...totally gone. I made my own skids, and straightened the arms. Never did see those parts. Last storm I used it... Other than sheer pins no prob all night. Then day hits. The box with the solenoids that run the choke and the throttle fell off again. I forgot to mention that before. It fell off three times prior. I finally welded a new frame and mounted it to the engine. That engine vibrates enough to break the thicker steel for the last time. I start it up and pull the throttle wire out and bend it to high throttle. Good to go, not so fast. A guy at the place I'm doing tells me the right auger is not going. Sheer pin right....nope, the auger shaft, inside main shaft broke where the large bolt goes through. Brought this ***** home and welded the teardrop right to the shaft. Ten minutes later the weld (there weld not mine) on the tear drop broke. Then the shoot wouldn't't rotate, kept blowing fuses, idle went back down to low idle and I gave up on it. I know it is a lot and sounds like a mess but this is my first winter with the Hanson snowblower. I guess since I could not get my money back I will have to wait another year to see if the problems persist with the old engine. so here is a summarized list of problems.
1) welds breaking
2) electronics not waterproof
3) arms bending
4) skid shoes last 10 minutes. I hard faced the ones I made. They work well.
5) main shaft on auger and weld let go. remember the sheer pin never broke
6) solenoid box kept vibrating off, finally killed the solenoid all together
7) ground wire fell off in the middle of a storm. I carry electrical connectors and pretty much a whole tool box so I fixed it right.
8) They wiring harness was 3 feet to short when I got it. Home depot and about 50 bucks later I made my own that is long enough.

I am tired now, must rest. Let me know if this is informative. I am sure I left out a few problems. But I think it is safe to say if you have not been where I went with this thing.....the 27 HP was a smart move.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Get a Pronovost Snow Blower. Search them out on google. They are the ultimate blower!
Little pricey though.


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Zee,

Sounds like you also have had a bad run, as I did.
My new adventure was while driving, the support arm weld broke sending the unit down and simultaneously getting caught up on the road surface..bent and mangled and my unit is now unusable. I have to wait and see what they are going to do for me...?


----------



## dubya (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like Hanson uses you guys for their R+D department. I guess I won't be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Sounds like hanson is Junk


----------



## dgermscheid (8 d ago)

Does anybody know a part number for the chute rotator motor assembly? Any other machines use this? I bought one without it and I would like to add it back to it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnowVac Truck Mounted Snowblowers



?


----------

